# Secret Santa: Sent and Received.



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I've been busy but have been checking here for SS posts and pm's. However I'm quite alarmed by the number of people who haven't sent their SS off yet.

I know Jacqui and Anthony recieved there. I believe maggie got hers too.

So has anyone else got theres and who has sent theres off so should be arriving with their SS soon.

Mine isn't sent because it's only just arrived the other day and I am posting it this weekend with a couple more things. So mine will more than likely be a little late. Hoping it won't be though. 

Also haven't received mine. 

Hope your all well


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mines sent off....none received.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine's sent.
None received yet.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine is sent and I received what I assumed was my SS box.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 15, 2011)

Sent. None received as well.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sent. Not received. Although this thread sounds dangerously close to blaspheming the idea that it is better to give than to receive.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I'm seeing all these "sent," Where are they being sent to? They've got to turn up "received" someplace, don't they? 

(I wonder what's in all those boxes on my front porch...)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 15, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm seeing all these "sent," Where are they being sent to? They've got to turn up "received" someplace, don't they?
> 
> (I wonder what's in all those boxes on my front porch...)



Hey I got mine! 

I would say most of them are "in the mail" some where along the line. I think many of us waited til the last second to mail the boxes, hoping to keep our person is suspense and to keep ourselves honest and not opening our boxes early.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep! I think Jacqui is right.
I'm a bit worried a few members doing the SS have disappeared. Any chance a mod could e-mail them (if e-mails are hidden) as its not fair for their SS to not receive anything


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 16, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yep! I think Jacqui is right.
> I'm a bit worried a few members doing the SS have disappeared. Any chance a mod could e-mail them (if e-mails are hidden) as its not fair for their SS to not receive anything



I don't think we have any more ability on that, then you do.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 16, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I don't think we have any more ability on that, then you do.



Ahh ok. Thought you might be able to see/access any hidden e-mail addresses!
Because I really need some people to let me know what's going off and they've not replied to my mass pm so it's time to start mass e-mailing.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 16, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we have any more ability on that, then you do.
> ...



You are dedicated and I love that. Glad that someone took this on completely and didn't just start it and let it get pushed aside. This is a crazy time of year and you are fully committed! A+ for effort! 
(Hope you receive your extra package soon!)


----------



## Nay (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, I hope I haven't been counted as not coming back.I did post on another thread about receiving mine, with moving parts and all. MAggie has me convinced it's because something is broken. 
UGH I hope not, as I am being a good girl and waiting, and it's killing me!!
Anyway I did send mine , and yes, late for the reasons stated above!!
So shall we meet again, right after Xmas?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent, I won't say when or how because the recipient may be able to deduce who their SS is, not received yet, but no worries.
I hope the person who receives it likes it.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 19, 2011)

Received- possibly the winner of the BIGGEST BOX award! So, sent and got!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I've received my Secret Santa today. 

I've received something slightly squishy sent from the Yeovil area. I don't think I'm waiting for anything else, and I'm pretty sure I've not ordered anything from the Yeovil area, but it's obviously only wrapped in the outer layer so I can't open it to check. Therefore, the whole thing has gone under the tree, postage and all.

I can't be 100% sure that it is my SS, so I could have just put anything under the tree for a few days, but I'm fairly certain it must be. YAY!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

cherylim said:


> I think I've received my Secret Santa today.
> 
> I've received something slightly squishy



Slightly squishy oh my! That could either be interesting or dangerous.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've received my Secret Santa today.
> ...



It's all good, unless it's a tortoise like everyone else is getting. Then, squishy would disappoint.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > cherylim said:
> ...



 Mine won't be squashy, mine will be frozen solid.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Mine won't be squashy, mine will be frozen solid.




You've frozen your tortoise?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Well if it had been a live tortoise, it may have froze one night when I still had the box out in the truck. Since then, the box stays in my bedroom, which has no heat going into it. 

But seriously, how else would you keep a boxed up tortoise for weeks???  Otherwise by now, he would be a tad ripe and stinking.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Well if it had been a live tortoise, it may have froze one night when I still had the box out in the truck. Since then, the box stays in my bedroom, which has no heat going into it.
> 
> But seriously, how else would you keep a boxed up tortoise for weeks???  Otherwise by now, he would be a tad ripe and stinking.



Very true! You've been thinking practically!

I want to open mine! Christmas Day seems so far away!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

That's why my box is in the bedroom... out of sight out of mind. 

So have you made any guesses as to what your gift is?


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> That's why my box is in the bedroom... out of sight out of mind.
> 
> So have you made any guesses as to what your gift is?



It's quite flat, and squishy like I say. Feels like it might be an item of clothing or something flat and cuddly, or a squished tortoise.

I really don't know. The company's name is on the back as the seller. I'm not opening the present, I'll be good, but it's hard to resist the urge to take a peek at their website and see what they sell.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 21, 2011)

I think anyone that received theirs should open it and share what they got.. I'd love to live vicariously through you all! Still not received.. I hope our SS didn't forget about us   what if they bought us a tort and decided to keep it for themselves? Who got a new tort lately.. I think I've got some questions!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

Well we do know, that one member's gift may be late.


----------



## Nay (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui, now why would you say that??(Did I miss something? or maybe a private joke??)
Nay


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

Non received...still


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2011)

grigorlove said her gift would be late most likely.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

dmmj said:


> grigorlove said her gift would be late most likely.



Why would you say such things.
Dont give me ideas! 
**Fingers in ears**....ALALALALALLALALALALALAL
SECRET santa shh...dmmj....


----------



## Nay (Dec 21, 2011)

OH boy, someone might be able to put 2 and 2 together if they are good at keeping track of threads... Not me, wait where am I ?, iguana forum.org?
NA


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nay said:


> OH boy, someone might be able to put 2 and 2 together if they are good at keeping track of threads... Not me, wait where am I ?, iguana forum.org?
> NA



What does this meen...hmh....im confused....hmh...SPILL!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2011)

Right then.

Steph informed me that I had to open my 'Secret Santa' because she was confused about things. I got it out from under the tree, and it's a babygro for a friend that I'd forgotten I'd bought.

Glad I checked - that could have been confusing on Christmas Day.

So, not received yet.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

.... and the plot thickens!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Right then.
> 
> Steph informed me that I had to open my 'Secret Santa' because she was confused about things. I got it out from under the tree, and it's a babygro for a friend that I'd forgotten I'd bought.
> 
> ...



Awh



cherylim said:


> Right then.
> 
> Steph informed me that I had to open my 'Secret Santa' because she was confused about things. I got it out from under the tree, and it's a babygro for a friend that I'd forgotten I'd bought.
> 
> ...



Awh
What a let down! Ugh!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 21, 2011)

So is it too late to sign up for the Secret Santa?


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 21, 2011)

jaizei said:


> So is it too late to sign up for the Secret Santa?



Probably.
Dont know ask steph!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

jaizei said:


> So is it too late to sign up for the Secret Santa?



You can be my SS... I have no problem getting two sets of gifts!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > So is it too late to sign up for the Secret Santa?
> ...



Well, I guess you can never have too much coal.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Well, I guess you can never have too much coal.



 Smartypants!


----------



## Missy (Dec 21, 2011)

I sent mine and I got mine


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2011)

Just FYI sent and received.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 23, 2011)

Sent and received


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm beginning to think everyone sent theirs and received one besides me  I was really hoping to open it for Christmas but looks like we won't get to till mid January after we get back from vacation. Hope everyone has a happy holiday eve tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> I'm beginning to think everyone sent theirs and received one besides me  I was really hoping to open it for Christmas but looks like we won't get to till mid January after we get back from vacation. Hope everyone has a happy holiday eve tomorrow.



It still may come tomorrow!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 24, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> I'm beginning to think everyone sent theirs and received one besides me  I was really hoping to open it for Christmas but looks like we won't get to till mid January after we get back from vacation. Hope everyone has a happy holiday eve tomorrow.



I'm not getting mine for Christmas. That's fine with me - I have plenty to open on Christmas Day and now I can carry on the excitement for longer.  Plus, I'll be able to open it as soon as it arrives.

I'm going to really enjoy seeing what everyone else got tomorrow, though.

I hope my SS likes theirs.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 24, 2011)

Me to cheryl,
I wont be getting mine for xmas day!
But atleast when it comes i dont have to wait to break it open!

PS- its xmas tommorow woop!
What y'all getting?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2011)

I think there should be a rule, that no matter when your gift arrives, you have to wait three days before you can open it. Just so everybody gets to feel the "joy and pleasure" of waiting and wondering.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 24, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I think there should be a rule, that no matter when your gift arrives, you have to wait three days before you can open it. Just so everybody gets to feel the "joy and pleasure" of waiting and wondering.



I think...not.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 24, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I think there should be a rule, that no matter when your gift arrives, you have to wait three days before you can open it. Just so everybody gets to feel the "joy and pleasure" of waiting and wondering.
> ...



I agree with cheryl...lets make sure that rule is not made official!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey guys fair is fair! Having to sit there and not open those boxes is half the fun of the SS experience.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 24, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Hey guys fair is fair! Having to sit there and not open those boxes is half the fun of the SS experience.



But I'm sitting here not opening my SS present right now! 

Admittedly, that's because it's not in my possession, but still...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2011)

It's a difference frustration when you can see, touch, shake, ect.., your box, then the wait for the box to arrive.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 24, 2011)

How would we enforce such a rule?


----------



## cherylim (Dec 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> How would we enforce such a rule?



Exactly. How WOULD you enforce this rule?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> How would we enforce such a rule?



Same way we did with the rest of us not having opened ours yet, self honor.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I was gonna volunteer to fly around the country and guard the unopened gifts.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Well I was gonna volunteer to fly around the country and guard the unopened gifts.



As long as you pay your own way, it works for me. (can you also bring us some goodies from over there to sample?)


----------



## cherylim (Jan 3, 2012)

Right, after my immense stupidity last time, I THINK the postman might have actually attempted to deliver my SS today.

I've also ordered a bike, which I'm expecting to arrive tomorrow. Both things will end up being returned to depot, so later in the week I plan to take the car out and get them both on the same day.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got my SS!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2012)

tyler0912 said:


> I got my SS!



Yeah...so...what was it and who sent it? And where's a picture of it?


----------



## Nay (Jan 3, 2012)

WELLLL????


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pics cant be done as i have just got in and my phones no-where to be found as i done the stupid thing of throwing it into a pond.
It was a book, and believe it or not i really enjoy it , it made me giggle!  
Only halfway through it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 3, 2012)

tyler0912 said:


> Pics cant be done as i have just got in and my phones no-where to be found as i done the stupid thing of throwing it into a pond.
> It was a book, and believe it or not i really enjoy it , it made me giggle!
> Only halfway through it!



What book? Specifics please


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 3, 2012)

Photo of the painting Nay got me:


----------

